# Settled in Great Job, Applying for Permanent Residency



## paulmni (Sep 13, 2010)

Good Morning/Afternoon All,

I'm currently loving my situation in Canada (decent paid job). I have decided to try and apply for permanent residency (Working Here Legally is a + apparently).

Quick question, I currently have 6 Months Left on my work Permit. The process time for permanent residency is around 7. What happens at month 6, do I have to leave the country then?

If I do, I would have to leave my Job and everything would fall through .

Any advice guys?

Paul


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

paulmni said:


> Good Morning/Afternoon All,
> 
> I'm currently loving my situation in Canada (decent paid job). I have decided to try and apply for permanent residency (Working Here Legally is a + apparently).
> 
> ...


If your PR application is in process at expiry then you are automatically extended on your TWP.


----------



## paulmni (Sep 13, 2010)

Auld Yin said:


> If your PR application is in process at expiry then you are automatically extended on your TWP.


Sounds to good to be true , but awesome! thanks


----------



## leavingonajetplane (Nov 10, 2010)

paul you have settled my nerves greatly...can i ask how long your twp was for? & also whether its only in certain jobs that they allow you apply for pr on a twp?

looking forward to your reply

a


----------

